# need identity-New World Cichlid



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi. Came across this guy at my LFS, which had him titles as a fenestrata chichld i think(I am not sure now).... Anys ideas what he is?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Red Devil?? how big is it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's difficult to say from those pictures, as they're at an odd angle. Could you try to get one or two profile shots (of the fish from the side)?

At the moment, I'd say likely a Midas/RD, but better pics would help.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

I will try to get some profile pics tonight...I don't think its a red devil but I could be wrong(atleast I hope its not a red devil, I like the fish but don't have the tank space for one)The lfs had red devils there but they were of the same size but orange...it is only about 2-3 inchs in size


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

also guy at the my lfs said he is 99% sure this fish would only hit around 8 in or so(though I always question the information provided by most people at any lfs, this guys has usually been pretty good with info)...if that information helps at all.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

It does look like a red devil/rd to me, but as everyone else said better pictures would really help. RDs are not always orange.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

westwood8183 said:


> It does look like a red devil/rd to me, but as everyone else said better pictures would really help. RDs are not always orange.


yeah I know...I am just hoping for the best, LOL, I only have a 65 gallon, and I am not sure if that is big enough for one of these guys...I will try and get better pics though


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

here i a pic from the side...its not exactly cooporating...
















[/code]


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

from everything I know i think its a pink Paratheraps fenestratus(from looking at pictures) and what not) any opinions?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

im still thinking red devil.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Well if that is what it was sold as it very well could be from those pics...the forehead does not look quite right to me for a RD/Midas, but I really have very little experience with fenestratus.

Found these browsing.


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

devil for sure, mine was pink like that too, feed him good food and let him acclimate himself to his new home and i would put my life on it that you will start seeing some orange coloration soon!


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

looks very much like a vieja fenestratus (pink) to me.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

westwood8183 said:


> Well if that is what it was sold as it very well could be from those pics...the forehead does not look quite right to me for a RD/Midas, but I really have very little experience with fenestratus.


I pretty much have to second what westwood has said...forehead does not look quite right for RD/Midas to me, but I also don't have any experience with pink fenestratus.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

I know a decent amount about rd/Midas but I know little about pink fenestratus...What size do they reach? Min tank size? and what not....rd/Midas i would like to get one but until i get my bigger tank are out of the question....


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

the illustrations you used of the pink fenestratus, I've stopped by his place and he gave me some of his fry. his username is JWhipple. you can send him a PM if you like I'm sure he'd have a good answer for you.


----------

